# Sourcing a Used Industrial AC Motor



## wilkes5 (Jun 1, 2012)

Second time threading the same subject so....*DO NOT start a discussion thread about what motor works best for EV application. Looking for the specific motor specs listed below.* Hoping to find a burnt out one for under 500$ and rewind myself. 

Looking for..... 

*1--20 hp maybe with a vf rating, it would have a longer stator, about*
*seven inches in lenght. Yes you want the longer stator.*

*2--2 pole 3450 rpm, motors are likely to have more back iron.*

*3-- 208, 220, 440 volt, or just 208, 220*

*4--aluminum housing, motor weight would be about 225 lbs*

*5--C face (pump motors)*

*6--totaly enclosed fan over, that gives you a tail shaft for the encodder.*

*7--should have 48 SLOTS to do new rewind 4 pole.*

Can anybody provide a _*phone number*_ to a motor shop (or a 
*web address* to a specific motor for sale...fea bay, etc.) which sells motors with the above specs? 

Always what is right


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

I have posted links to local motor repair shops and the one I visited in Hagerstown, MD had some used/rebuilt/scrap motors for sale. I have also found many motors with the approximate specs you want, but I think 4 pole motors are better and they are about the same weight and size as 2 pole types at 20 HP or so. Aluminum frames are rather rare. One I have in my watch list is:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140747524695


----------



## wilkes5 (Jun 1, 2012)

where are the links posted at? really rather find a burnt out one from a shop to save $. mabye you could tell names/phone numbers to shops like such? the motor on ebay you gave a link to, how many poles (it seems to not say in the description nor on the motor, could be wrong)?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

wilkes5 said:


> the motor on ebay you gave a link to, how many poles (it seems to not say in the description nor on the motor, could be wrong)?


That auction title is "20 HP BALDOR MOTOR 256TC 1760 RPM". It is obviously for a standard 60 Hz motor so it is a 4 pole induction motor.


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

I don't remember the thread. But I just did a search for electric motor repair shop and my location (near Baltimore MD). I don't know where you are and I'm not going to do the search for you. 

You could try asking the seller to count the number of slots but he may not be willing to do so. It's not a big deal to pop the end bell but I've only done so on motors 2HP and less, so weight was not a problem.

It may be best to get a 4 pole motor if you are planning to rewind for that. I think the rotor poles and degree of skew may be different when you change stator poles. I rewound a single phase motor for three phase and it worked but I don't know if it is very efficient or powerful compared to its original configuration. 

I found the thread where I posted motor shops. It was your thread and you said you would call them. Any results?

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/find-used-ac-motorsi-82335p4.html


----------



## wilkes5 (Jun 1, 2012)

buck no haven't called. live in southern ohio and called lots of electric motor shops in the state (cincinnati/columbus) and nothing. figured it was in the other post so, sorry. but think you guys are forgeting the opening about NOT mentiong other motor types. the 2 pole motor rewind has picture walk-throughs on rewinding it plus working prototypes...


----------

